# Two colors on clear plastic taillight?



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

Admittedly, I have spent more time on the aircraft forum than on this one. Insert sheepish grin here. 

I found a Tamiya model of my first car, an '85 Honda CRX, and I am stumped over how to handle the taillights!

The brake lights, reverse lights, and center connection are all molded on one clear piece. There are raised panel lines dividing all, but those lines are on the back-side of the piece, against the body.

What's the best method to paint the red, white, and dividing black lines on that?

This is likely ill-explained. I'd be happy to post a picture later if I am deemed unclear.

Thanks in advance,
Craig


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not the best one to answer this I'm sure. I did not have any clear paint when doing my last model, so I painted the back of the light with regular non-clear paint and the result still looks clear. If it were mine, I would paint the colors on the back.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. It's hard to tell from the picture, but are your taillights and black surrounds all molded from the same clear piece? If so, did you airbrush it or paint it by hand?

Awesome car, btw.

Cheers


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Craig, can you post a picture of the light? I may have a solution for you using white glue or if you have some canopy mask liquid you can use that. I would put a drop of white glue on the part you want to remain clear, let it dry completely and then use a clear color acrylic like Tamiya to paint the red. When that's dry peal off the dried glue and the part will still be clear. The black frame will take some practice, but as an experienced modeler I'm sure familiar with dry brushing. Hope that helps.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

linksinachain said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's hard to tell from the picture, but are your taillights and black surrounds all molded from the same clear piece? If so, did you airbrush it or paint it by hand?
> 
> Awesome car, btw.
> 
> Cheers


The tail lights and black surround are two separate pieces. The tail lights I painted the back of the clear with a brush, the rest of the rear piece was air brushed. I could have easily hand painted multiple colors on the rear of the lights if I had wished.


----------

